# My dumpster diving uncle gave me these!



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

He got them from where he works because they were going to through them out. He knows I've been looking for simple things to build and thought I could make some of those kitchen/front door/shop note despencers that hangs on the wall like a toilet paper roll. I searched the Google under "door/wall note despencer" and came up with nothing. I could probably just wing it but it would be nice to get some different ideas like a pencil box on the side or fancy jig sawing at the top and bottom.

So, what are they called?


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

They look like cash register tapes…or old adding machine tapes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a holder like a TP holder but it's bottom is long enough to write a note on and at the bottom is a small piece of a band saw blade that the tape rolls under to make it easier to tear off the note that was written.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, but I want to find some pictures of them on the internet but I have no idea what to search under… or if they even have a name. I think those things were more popular before people started leaving messages on cell phones. It would be good for in the kitchen for grocery lists or in the wood shop for taking measurements.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, I just found this under "adding machine notepad" on Google.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

This is one I made and designed over 30 yrs ago. These are very useful, I still use mine daily. The wood is birch and padauk. The cutter is a piece of band saw blade.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I like it! Where do you use it?

edit:
does the metal knob screw into the wood or does a bolt come up through the back of the board?

edit #2
I assume that the right piece of wood holding the dowel is only drilled half way through the board.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

in a kitchen for groceries

a list for kids chores

a list for hardware needed in a shop

front door for guest who came and nobody home

and on

and on


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Emma,
I hang it on a peg on my kitchen wall. Hence the hole. The brass thumbscrew just screws into the wood. Just drill a slightly small hole and it will thread itself. That is correct, the end of the dowel on the right side only goes halfway through.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice find on those rolls of paper. you will have a life time supply!! Be sure to post your paper holder!


----------

